# Red Rose Loft question.



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just wondering what anyone has done as far as covering the windows out to the avairy. Winters here. To this point I just covered it with window screen wire, lets air in and maybe will keep out bugs etc.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Mine is also just wire screens. I live in a mild climate so I don't have too many problems - but it rained pretty hard a few days ago and things were very damp. Luckily, it dried quickly.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is what i do when we have a snow storm. Mine is screen to but I made them removable but never needed to change them out.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/cover-ups-for-the-red-rose-lofts-44776.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

In my loft, I can shut the whole of it up so it has no outside drafts.. but I can also open some "windnows" when I want.. they are coverd with 1/4 ich hard wire cloth and the doors to close it are on the outside.. so when weather is bad or in cold months I can close them.. or open them back up when the warm weather comes.


----------

